# special place in my heart



## deckdog

Craciun fericit everyone!

Can anyone help me translate the following to Romanian?

'You will forever have a very special place in my heart.'

Thank you


----------



## areki

Vei ocupa intotdeauna un loc special in inima mea.


----------



## deckdog

Mersi areki!


----------



## Bântuit

Just a small addition ( Diacritic marks) 

 Vei ocupa întotdeauna un loc special în inima mea.


----------



## deckdog

Ah yes, of course! Thank you.


----------



## misadro

"loc special" sounds a little awkward in Romanian .. I would suggest : 
 
_.. vei fi mereu în inima mea .. _
_.. te voi păstra mereu în inima mea .._

<am I  answering a post made nine months back .. I'll venture to say .. she is no longer in his heart .. ok .. shoot me ..>


----------



## deckdog

So, I guess in Romanian, she can have a place in my heart, but not a 'special' place?
I know translations can be difficult but I like your first alternate suggestion above.
Thanks


----------

